# Buck brothers smooth planes???



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there a list of who makes these? I have one #4 size. I can go look at the ones at Home Depot, and find at least three different "versions" of the same plane.

Some LOOK like a normal #4 plane

Some have a bolt instead of the lever for the capiron

Some are wood handled, some black/brown plastic.

irons all need to be flattened, big hollow in the back.









Not sure WHICH vintage this one is. I can get see-through shavings with it, after about 90 minutes of tune ups. Was in a garage sale @$7

IF I was to keep it awhile, them handles would be changed out….FAST!

Note; THIS one has a Brass adjuster wheel. Others have "pot-metal" or worse ones. Turn those type of wheels to see shavings, in metal! Brass is holding it's own.









and maybe a look at the test drive









Iron has a slight camber, mainly on the corners. Otherwise, that is a full-width shaving.

Maybe I got lucky????


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

they can be made to work, but they are made of pot metal and low quality aluminum (as you may have noticed) and have less than "friendly" (smooth and precise) adjustements. mine broke the yoke when I adjusted the blade depth… go figure. ended up being replaced with a stanley which is a world of difference in materials, beefiness, and quality all around.

but like I said - they can be made to work just fine.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Is there a list of who makes these?

I guess you could probably call the Buck Bros HQ, but I highly doubt many woodworkers have an interest in a type study of Buck Bros planes and would know this information.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, worked it over awhile tonight. Iron had a big hollow in the back, about the norm for these irons. Got that fixed, and the edge sharpened up. Got to checking the plane's sole…...about the same as the iron…..BIG hollows. Ran it on the beltsander for awhile, until it was flat all over. Put things back together, and gave it a test drive on some Black Cherry edge grain









Might have it set up about right???









Things about this plane make me remember the old Great Neck planes….......

And not in a "good" way, either. Could replace the lever cap, and the frog with a better set. Neither are cast iron, so maybe a little cast iron might help things out???


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, that plane is on it's way to Pittsburgh, PA this morning. At a profit, I might add.

Still have a few to work over before I sell them….


----------

